# Ten Gallon Substrate



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a ten gallon tank that I plan on redoing shortly. I am going to be using flourite, but was wondering what the best way to do it would be. Should I just use all flourite? 50/50 mix with gravel? Flourite layer then gravel layer on top? Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Doing a 50/50 mix is great. I've seen with tanks with great growth using this method..plus, it's great to cover up all that red! As ekim says, the only thing you need is mulm! :wink:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

If you have Flourite already available for entire 10G tank then go w/ 100%. 
If not then mix is fine as well.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

One bag of Flourite gives a pretty good substrate level in a 10 gallon tank. In my 10 gallon I have one bag and that's it. Works quite well.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

100% is always nice, but not really necessary for a tank that small. You should maybe consider it for the long run? Buy a bag do half half and maybe save the other half of flourite for another future tank. I dont' think there is much of a big difference between 50/50 compared to the 100% when you're dealing with a 10 gallon tank. Budget and use your resources wisely. I'm sure you'll be happy to know you have some extra flourite when you need it the most.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think that I will probably end up doing the 50/50. After hearing everyones advice it seems like either way will work, but I think that 50/50 might look a little better IMO. I appreciate everyones input


----------

